# Military medicine to civilian EMS transition



## Devildoc (Apr 27, 2017)

Glad to see this going on.  This is a 'yuge' leap in that area.

The National Association of State EMS Officials


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Muppet (Apr 27, 2017)

That's cool, about time. I for one can tell you, the paramedic cert I earned from Fayetteville Community College in 97, being told it would count, even did my CME's, did not count in P.A. when I got out in 99. I was short psych, OB and geriatric, not meeting P.A. criteria, had to attending paramedic school, where @policemedic and I met in 99/2000. Good to see what is earned in the service can be carried over...

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 27, 2017)

Muppet said:


> That's cool, about time. I for one can tell you, the paramedic cert I earned from Fayetteville Community College in 97, being told it would count, even did my CME's, did not count in P.A. when I got out in 99. I was short psych, OB and geriatric, not meeting P.A. criteria, had to attending paramedic school, where @policemedic and I met in 99/2000. Good to see what is earned in the service can be carried over...
> 
> M.



How did it not count?  No reciprocity?  Was it NR?

I was fortunate...I was a paramedic (with NR and critical care certs) when I joined.  As long as I kept up my con ed I was good.  But most stories I hear are like yours.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 27, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> How did it not count?  No reciprocity?  Was it NR?
> 
> I was fortunate...I was a paramedic (with NR and critical care certs) when I joined.  As long as I kept up my con ed I was good.  But most stories I hear are like yours.



At that time, no, not NR and if I did have the aforementioned credits, I would have received recip BUT since there was only half credit, I am told the psych, OB and geri, I did only 1 days worth of each, told it satisfies N.C. but P.A. did not accept.

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2017)

Muppet said:


> At that time, no, not NR and if I did have the aforementioned credits, I would have received recip BUT since there was only half credit, I am told the psych, OB and geri, I did only 1 days worth of each, told it satisfies N.C. but P.A. did not accept.
> 
> M.



That's crazy.  I understand, but it's still crazy.  I always hated the differences that prevented reciprocity.  One would think that if a program taught to the DOT standards it would be recognized.  I have a lot of problems with the NR (as in, they think their shit don't stink), but they know the DOT curricula inside and out.

I think in a previous thread @TLDR20 mentioned the need for transition classes before getting out, that would be very beneficial in getting military medics/corpsmen up to speed.  This is a great step, though.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 28, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> That's crazy.  I understand, but it's still crazy.  I always hated the differences that prevented reciprocity.  One would think that if a program taught to the DOT standards it would be recognized.  I have a lot of problems with the NR (as in, they think their shit don't stink), but they know the DOT curricula inside and out.
> 
> I think in a previous thread @TLDR20 mentioned the need for transition classes before getting out, that would be very beneficial in getting military medics/corpsmen up to speed.  This is a great step, though.



Don't get me started on the NR.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Don't get me started on the NR.



It's why I let mine lapse years ago and don't plan on getting it back. Nonsense....

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2017)

I got NR, it never made be a better medic, but looked good on a resume (at the time there were still a bunch of non-NR states).  But it is a pile of horseshit.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't think the people who run NR or write the question bank or the grading sheets for the skill tests could medic their way out a wet paper bag, but that's just me....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 29, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I don't think the people who run NR or write the question bank or the grading sheets for the skill tests could medic their way out a wet paper bag, but that's just me....



The only thing I feel qualified to contribute to this thread, but this meme is the first thing I thought of after reading your post:


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2017)

The NR likes to brag about test validity and psychomotor-cognitive ability, but they lose sight of "education" and what it means to actually, you know, treat a patient.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 29, 2017)

When I was teaching baby paramedics, they got an evidence based curriculum that far exceeded the national standard curriculum. They learned to think critically and knew why they were doing things. They developed clinical judgment.  They didn't give every patient (hardly any patient) 15L of O2 by NRB the way the NR basically wanted their protocol monkeys to do. 

When the survivors made it to the end, I gave them a speech telling them to temporarily forget everything I and the doctors had told them and do it this way or they wouldn't pass NR. 

The NR test is lowest common denominator crap.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 29, 2017)

Having said all that, NR is probably the best way for military medics to get civilian reciprocity.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 30, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Having said all that, NR is probably the best way for military medics to get civilian reciprocity.



Unfortunate...but yes. 

M.


----------

